# PE Designation



## HiVolts (Jun 15, 2007)

When does one officially become a PE?

This may be a no-brainer for most but here's my situation:

Arizona requires 4 years of experience before registration status, but will allow candidates to take the exam a year early. This is a new rule for the state to help minimize the amount of folks who were running over to CA to take the exam after 2 years of experience. I took the AZ exam in April with 3 years and 10 months of experience in my file. On June 1st, I hit my 4 years of experience since I'm still at the same company I joined after graduating. If my letter arrives stating that I passed (fingers crossed), I do not expect the state's website to reflect my name since I still need to show my last two months of experience. However, with the exam behind me, and knowing that I have the 4 year requirement met - can I put PE after my name or must I wait until Arizona has officially assigned me a registration number?

Either way, I will probably have my business cards updated and hang on to them until I have a number. Unfortunately, it will probably take the board an additional 60 days to review the remainder of my experience and update my file. :smileyballs:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

HiVolts said:


> When does one officially become a PE?


You are officially a P.E. when your state licensing agency issues you a registration # - only then are you recognized as being licensed.

JR


----------



## Timmy! (Jun 15, 2007)

Ditto. In Arizona, it will take about a week for your license number to get entered into the database [at least, that was my experience]. Once you get a number, you are a PE.


----------



## HiVolts (Jun 15, 2007)

Timmy! said:


> Ditto. In Arizona, it will take about a week for your license number to get entered into the database [at least, that was my experience]. Once you get a number, you are a PE.


That's assuming that you have all of your experience already approved on file, correct?


----------



## Timmy! (Jun 15, 2007)

Nope. If you were deemed eligible to take the exam by the Board of Technical Registration and pass, that's it. HUZZAH!!!


----------



## HiVolts (Jun 15, 2007)

Timmy! said:


> Nope. If you were deemed eligible to take the exam by the Board of Technical Registration and pass, that's it. HUZZAH!!!


Arizona will deem you eligible to take the test with only 3 years of experience, but requires proof of 4 years before issuing a registration number. I know there are other states that offer the same conditions, but I don't know which ones they are. Arizona implemented this option as of August 2006. For those that take advantage of the 'early testing' approach in AZ, I doubt the state will assume one has picked up their remaining experience without showing an additional reference letter signed by an associated PE. If so, great...it will save me lots of headache.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 16, 2007)

so you can take the PE in CA with only 2 years expereince?


----------



## HiVolts (Jun 16, 2007)

That's correct. Several guys from our office have done this and have PE status in CA (as long as they pass the seismic portion), but are still waiting to meet the time requirement in Arizona before they can get their stamp. Some of our Civil guys have passed the PE test in CA, but failed the seismic portion. They don't have a PE status for CA, but as soon as they meet the time requirement for AZ, they get their stamp since our state does not require the seismic part. Arizona is trying to put a stop to this since it resulted in lots of lost revenue for the BTR.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 16, 2007)

thats kind of odd (the 2 years), but I would imagine your still a "PE - Promotable" until you get a #.

Similar to if you take the EIT while a senior in College most states wont give you a # until you graduate and provide transcripts.


----------



## HiVolts (Jun 16, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> thats kind of odd (the 2 years), but I would imagine your still a "PE - Promotable" until you get a #.
> Similar to if you take the EIT while a senior in College most states wont give you a # until you graduate and provide transcripts.


I would have to agree since the company gives out a bonus and an office with a window upon proof of passing the exam (regardless of which state). But as far as AZ is concerned, we are still EIT's without 4 years of experience.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 16, 2007)

> When does one officially become a PE?


When Lindeburg says so, not a moment before.


> This is a new rule for the state to help minimize the amount of folks who were running over to CA to take the exam after 2 years of experience.


Man they're one fucked up state as far as licensing goes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

^^^ Exactly correct Sapper!! State have DECIDED to accept the recommendation from NCEES regarding Pass/Fail scores for the standardized examination. However, when it comes to licensure, the state licensing agency is still required to review/approve the application - the standardized exam being an element of that application. The state licensing agency will provide a registration # once they are satisifed that all aspects of the application have been completed.

Note to Moderators:

This might be a good topic to pin. It seems to come up often this time of year.

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 16, 2007)

^ What Sapper said.

I've gone through this 3 times in three different states, and they all handle it differently.

Getting 'licensed' may involve one or more of the following:

- Paying additional fees

- Submitting a copy of your stamp impression to the state

- Taking a supplemental 'exam' showing you know the basics of the state licensing laws. (I went through this in NH, it's open book, do it at home, and they you where all the answers are. But this way you can never say you didn't know what the rules where.)


----------



## AUBOB (Jun 16, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ What Sapper said.
> I've gone through this 3 times in three different states, and they all handle it differently.
> 
> Getting 'licensed' may involve one or more of the following:
> ...


In Alabama,

Once you've passed - you write another check and they then send you a certificate and issue you a number. Once you have your certificate - you are offical and not until then. You have to have 4 years experience in AL before they'll let you sit for the exam.


----------



## HiVolts (Jun 17, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> When Lindeburg says so, not a moment before.Man they're one fucked up state as far as licensing goes.


Which state...AZ or CA? Actually, anyone with 2 years of experience can apply to take the exam in CA if they are willing to fly there for the test. When you get back to your state, you'll have the exam portion taken care of if you pass - and then it becomes a waiting game depending on your state's experience requirements. Because Phoenix is a 6 hour drive from LA, most folks were choosing to go this route without hesitation since a 2 year gap between academics is better than 4. That's when Arizona decided to allow candidates to take the exam after 3 years of experience, but still requires a total of 4 before they will issue registration. Yeaa, it sounds fucked up, but I can see the reasoning behind it and it sure is nice to have an entire year to take care of the PE exam while doing your EIT residency. ASSED2:


----------



## Dleg (Jun 17, 2007)

I know that in my "state", you are most definitely NOT a PE until you have that license in your hands. Upon passing my test, I had to re-submit my application and then wait for the Board to decide whether or not my experience and education met their requirements. Just being allowed to take the exam and then passing it was no guarantee of becoming a PE, at least in my case.


----------



## Raanne (Jun 17, 2007)

I know in michigan i have to submit an application, and i have to have 5 testimonials (i'm assuming from people who i've worked with) and i think all of them have to be PEs. I'm not exactly sure, because the michigan link is broken at the moment (good timing michigan!) - and the letter just said that i needed to submit the forms that could be found on the website.

Def. not a PE yet though, even though I've passed the test. (fortunately the hard part is over!) :woot:


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 18, 2007)

Raanne said:


> I know in michigan i have to submit an application, and i have to have 5 testimonials (i'm assuming from people who i've worked with) and i think all of them have to be PEs. I'm not exactly sure, because the michigan link is broken at the moment (good timing michigan!) - and the letter just said that i needed to submit the forms that could be found on the website.
> Def. not a PE yet though, even though I've passed the test. (fortunately the hard part is over!)


I've put the MI application in the "Michigan Results" thread (it's the larger of the two files with the same filename listed there - yes MI has problems with their website). Not all 5 references need to be PEs - only 3.

Sorry, I don't know how to provide a link to the "Michigan Results" thread.


----------



## moderndoug (Jun 20, 2007)

In Michigan, it appears that only 3 of the 5 verifying references need to be PEs, but there is only one version of the form and it says the reference needs to be a supervisor and a PE. Wish they had a streamlined form for non-PEs. Also, if you decide to establish an NCEES Record, it requires 5 PEs, so don't stop looking atfter you find 3! ModernDoug


----------



## grover (Jun 20, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> As far as I know, you are not a "PE" until you have a license with a registration number. You may have passed the exam, but the exam is only a gate that must be completed in the process of earning the license, although, it is usually the hardest gate to acheive.


I disagree! The application process was the hardest gate to achieve, serving as a crucial filter, separating those engineers capable of careful preparation and dilligent and accurate filing of paperwork, and most difficult of all- getting timely and properly completed responses from fellow engineers. (The wise engineer pads his design with a safety margin- the poor engineer ends up a reference short and 6 months late.) Then on top of that, they charge the equivilent of a dozen cases of good beer to take it! Can you imagine the failure rate on the PE exam if they just let _anyone_ walk in and take it? I figure the application process alone culls out 80% of the people- simply being able to sit for the exam makes you qualified to call yourself an engineer, IMHO; passing the PE exam is a mere formality  

BTW, in VA, supervisor reference(s) and 3 PE references are required. Supervisor does not have to be a PE. In fact, in my last job, there were no PEs in my office at all, and I had to get references from contractors I'd worked with.


----------



## BigBen (Jun 20, 2007)

moderndoug said:


> Also, if you decide to establish an NCEES Record, it requires 5 PEs, so don't stop looking atfter you find 3! ModernDoug



OK, help me out.

What is an NCEES record?

:bananalama: :brickwall:


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 20, 2007)

grover said:


> Can you imagine the failure rate on the PE exam if they just let _anyone_ walk in and take it?


Grover, in Arizona, Michigan and Utah, all you need to do to qualify to sit for the PE exam is send proof of an appropriate degree (transcript) and sign a statement that you have the right experience (and send in $$$). The references and associated paperwork aren't required until after you pass both the FE and PE. I imagine this was done because it takes the burden off the state to verify experience of people who ultimately never pass both tests.

EDIT: I know this is true in MI, and the AZ and UT qualification are handled with similar forms through ELSES so I'm assuming it is true there too, but I don't have firsthand knowledge.


----------



## Farmboy491 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not going to believe it until I see my name up in lights! Well at least be able to look it up on the online state licensee search. Then i will believe.


----------



## civilsid (Jun 24, 2007)

HiVolts said:


> That's correct. Several guys from our office have done this and have PE status in CA (as long as they pass the seismic portion), but are still waiting to meet the time requirement in Arizona before they can get their stamp. Some of our Civil guys have passed the PE test in CA, but failed the seismic portion. They don't have a PE status for CA, but as soon as they meet the time requirement for AZ, they get their stamp since our state does not require the seismic part. Arizona is trying to put a stop to this since it resulted in lots of lost revenue for the BTR.



Yes- this is exactly my situation. I think it was actually harder for me to get registered to take the exam than it was to actually sit down and pass the SOB. I used "the other board" reference material for Seismic and I don't expect to pass that portion but I did well on the NCEES and the survey portions. I now have more than 4 years experience but I did not when I applied way, way, back. I'm in Kingman, AZ and getting 4 Civil stamps to approve me was somewhat challenging. Especially when somebody says they will and then they don't get it turned in or worse, they actually write something on the referral that stops me from getting approved for the exam. What a bunch of bastards! Oh well, I made it. Now just waiting for the official papers.


----------

